# Check engine light?



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

So I've had the trifecta tune in my car for about a week now and for some reason today my check engine light came on so I was wondering if I should take it into the dealership and get it checked with the tune being put back to stock 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Drop by an auto parts store and ask them to read the code for you - it'll save you the hassle of going to the dealership while giving you an idea of what it is (may be something dumb like a loose gas cap). Then you can determine whether or not you do need to take it to the dealer.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Its probably a lean code p0171 or p2096. Nothing to be concerned about. Just get a log to Vince and he will adjust for the issue.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check it with your cable. The EZFlash software can read codes.


----------

